
Top 5 programming languages for DevOps - thmslee
https://opensource.com/article/17/4/top-5-programming-languages-devops?sc_cid=701600000012BzXAAU
======
manyxcxi
Why are Go and C top five for DevOps? There's also no explanation as to why
they're 'top' of anything.

I've never once written a line of Go or C to help me with an ops problem, but
I'll tell you what I sure have written a lot of:

\- Bash

\- Perl (and sed and awk) for text manipulation

\- Ant (Or Maven, Makefile, or MSbuild)

\- Groovy for Jenkins pipelines

This list sounds more like "My Top 5 languages right now because I like them".

~~~
vorg
There's a natural progression from Bash to Perl to Python, each more powerful
than the previous. If you haven't made it to Python yet, you're stuck in the
past.

Again with Ant and Maven, the progression is on to Gradle. Gradle, like
Jenkins pipelines, uses Apache Groovy (minus its collections API), but Kotlin
and IntelliJ are fast replacing it.

As for Go, its http server API is top of the line. If you use it instead of
PHP or Rails, your app will scale seamlessly.

~~~
shermanyo
> There's a natural progression from Bash to Perl to Python, each more
> powerful than the previous.

As someone who moved in the opposite direction, I can't disagree more
strongly.

Python is great if you want to write programs, but that adds a huge overhead
over time, even in a simple language.

When I started using Perl, I feel like I really became a DevOps engineer. I
built an automated test framework, deployment and monitoring tooling. I wrote
scripts to automate processes large and small. It was the perfect scratchpad
for getting an idea down with a working implementation, it was as free form or
structured as I wanted it to be at any time.

Over time, my familiarity with Bash started to cover a lot of the smaller Perl
tasks I was used to.

To automate some simple testing of a REST API, is Python / Perl _really_
needed?

A simple bash script could read data from a text file, then run curl commands
in parallel while logging failures. Hell, use jq and you can process the JSON
responses trivially too.

If Bash lacks power, I haven't ran into many situations where this was my
issue.

